# Nice centipede from Maluku, Indonesia :)



## Greg Pelka (Aug 12, 2013)

Ladies and Gentlemans... I would like to introduce you... _Ethmostigmus rubripes platycephalus_ (Newport, 1845)! 
Adult specimen (~16cm BL) caught few days ago by me, on Seram island, Maluku, east Indonesia.

Specimen IDed with A. Schileyko & V. Stagl - 2004 -The collection of scolopendromorph Centipedes (Chilopoda) in the Natural History Museum in Vienna: a critical re-evaluation of former taxonomic identifications.

Full body






Head close-up






Spiracles on T7&T8 






- "Antennae (...) with 17 - 20 antennomeres, of which four basal ones are glabrous dorsally and three ventrally"
- "Forcipules: tooth plates with three teeth, of which median one often bears the trace of fusion of two 'primary' teeth"






I wasn't able to make any good shot of coxopleural processes, but trust me, they are VERY long.
"coxopleural process (...) about three times as long as sternum XXI."
Unfortunately was able only to catch 1 specimen. It's raining season now over here, all 'crawly creepers' are hidden.

Best regards!
Greg Pelka

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## pannaking22 (Aug 12, 2013)

That is an awesome looking centipede!! Great find!


----------



## Spepper (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice centipede!  I love the way it's legs are two-toned. :biggrin:


----------



## cantthinkofone (Aug 12, 2013)

Beauty. Too bad there's 100 reasons why american hobbyists will NEVER own one  enjoy it though.


----------



## Greg Pelka (Aug 13, 2013)

Coxopleural processes:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greenjewls (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow! So amazing. Love the colors, proportions, even looks good without a "ring furrow" which I usually prefer... Get me one too, K?


----------



## mattman (Aug 14, 2013)

That is a very amazing centipede how big will it get


----------



## Greg Pelka (Aug 16, 2013)

Specimen I've caght got ~16cm BL.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Aug 18, 2013)

wow! This is a very beautiful pede! Maybe the most exclusive in the world right now! Congratz greg!
Cheers
Carles


----------



## cantthinkofone (Aug 18, 2013)

i keep throwing money at the screen but nothing happens.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow very nice photos and I love the contrast of colors on that pede.


----------

